# Other > DWD Book Club >  The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse

## Knowle

Has anyone else read this wonderful book?

I was lucky enough to receive it as a gift and found it a wonderfully uplifting read - it has helped me through some of my more difficult times.

There is an audio book available to listen on the BBC website: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000r630

----------

Stella180 (23-12-20)

----------


## Suzi

We often share images from this on the FB page. It's fabulous. It's on my "to get" list.

----------


## Stella180

I’ll give it a listen. I find audiobooks very soothing at bedtime.

----------

Paula (24-12-20)

----------


## Paula

An audiobook? Its the illustrations that make it for me...

----------


## Strugglingmum

My sister bought me it. Tbh I haven't read it through but I do flick through it and look after the drawings and often something catches my eye that helps.

----------

